# Freud Router $119 at Woodcraft



## flyguy1 (May 18, 2009)

Woodcraft has the FT2200E on closeout for $129, use the Fathers Day 10 off 20 and get it for $119, this is a 3 1/4 H.P. To get the coupon go to their website and click on sales flyer


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks


----------

